# Fenstergrößen in java applet festlegen



## FlorianWeinholt (17. Aug 2006)

also ich hab jetzt in der schule mit java nagefangen und mir nen kleinen taschenrechner gebastelt. Meine frage ist nun wie ich die größe des fensters im Programm selber einstellen kann. weil dass fenster welches mein editor öffnet immer zu klein is. danke im vorraus


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Aug 2006)

Hast du in deinem Applet einen Frame oder Dialog angezeigt?
Wenn nicht, spricht man hier nicht von einem Fenster, sondern von einer Applet-GUI oder Applet-Fläche.
Die Größe eines Applets kann das Applet nicht selbst festlegen. Es bekommt die Größe vom Browser zugewiesen.
Dazu dienen die Attribute des Applet-Tags in der Webseite (width und height).

Ansonsten musst du konkreter werden.


----------



## FlorianWeinhold (17. Aug 2006)

k danke habs im editor festgelegt naja es geht scho mit resize hab ich gemerkt aber auch net wirklich der meckert da noch rum macht es aber irgendwie wenn ich das komisch mach


----------



## Wildcard (17. Aug 2006)

FlorianWeinhold hat gesagt.:
			
		

> k danke habs im editor festgelegt naja es geht scho mit resize hab ich gemerkt aber auch net wirklich der meckert da noch rum macht es aber irgendwie wenn ich das komisch mach


Warum gibt es eigentlich noch keinen Thread in dem solche grammatikalischen Höchstleisungen gewürdig werden?  ???:L


----------



## FlorianWeinhold (28. Aug 2006)

Weil ich mich dann ersma im forum anmelden muss ^^


----------

